
iOS update leaked Snapchat's source code; data leaked to GitHub - rbanffy
https://www.scmagazine.com/ios-update-leaked-snapchats-source-code-data-leaked-to-github/article/787034/
======
Tomte
You mean, someone could now find out how the user interface works and post a
cheat sheet with all the taps, swipes and gestures used?

